# max....coloured cob in a riding school in essex?



## classic_astra (5 January 2016)

just going through old horses and really would love to know the whereabouts of my mums old horse max. he was sold in around 1999/2000 and would of come from a dealer in kent. he said he sold him to a riding school in essex but thats all we know. he is skewbald/tri-coloured. stands around 15.2 and was quite forward going. he had boxy feet and a white blaze, he would be in his early 20s now. any help or pics to help identify him would be great


----------



## Feival (18 February 2016)

Have you a picture?


----------



## classic_astra (18 February 2016)




----------

